# hahaha! I think I found the main carpenter ant nest! How to destroy?



## diy'er on LI (Jul 6, 2009)

:thumbup:

oh yeah, I found it. I'm 90% sure. It was wonderfully hot this weekend, and my family was hanging out on the patio. My husband commented that the patio had a lot of carpenter ants. I began searching in the yard and found a HUGE carpenter ant nest about 15 feet from our home. We have a concrete walkway that has decorative cedar strips between the concrete slabs. This huge ant hill probably started on one of those strips. But now, it likely goes underneath the concrete, and runs along the edge of the walkway. I'd estimate that the exposed portion is over 6 feet long!

How to kill the colony? I'm concerned that much of it is protected by the concrete slabs. Bait? Please recommend specific products, if possible.

thanks!


----------



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

Find the Queen Ant, remove the Queen Ant, the entire nest will move to your neighbors yard. :thumbup: O.K. >Seriously, I find ant beds, fire ants here, along my drive often. I use most any liquid concentrate pest killer which states it will kill ants. I mix up a gallon according to directions and place this in an old milk jug with a tiny hole at the edge of the bottom. I then put the milk jug right on the ant bed so that liquid eases out, is absorbed in the dirt, and this will soak on into the ground. This has worked for me. David


----------



## jklingel (Dec 21, 2008)

*synthetic pyrethroid*

Not sure I spelled that right. Spray it around where they are, and keep pets, etc away for a while. See the directions. Ants will carry it around w/ them, back to the nest, and poison all of them. You may have more than one nest. Fire ants? I hope those muthas don't work their way north. GL. j


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Sevin dust---Pour some powder on the nest ---the ant will carry the powder into the nest--Done.


----------



## christoff (Feb 26, 2008)

do a search on boric acid. i have used this in the past and it works.:thumbsup:


----------



## jklingel (Dec 21, 2008)

*boric*

boric apparently works, but only for close range. here, it might be good, if there is only the one nest. i understand that it kills the ants quickly, so if they are far from the nest they don't carry it home to nuke the rest of the pack. synth pyruv will be carried. either way, blast 'em!


----------

